# My first Bianchi (weight difference in carbon fork and carbon/aluminum fork)



## JAX_11 (May 9, 2012)

I am getting ready to order my first Bianchi Sempre for racing in The USA. Mostly for road races but will see some criterium action. Heres the problem; I cant find any information on the weight difference of the sempre that has the full carbon fork and the one that has the carbon fork with aluminum steer tube( carbon/aluminum fork). I don't expect it to weight that much more but have no idea and don't wanna purchase it if its gonna be heavy. I want that bike with the carbon alum fork because its in blue and white team colors for me and they sell it in the 105 complete only.I am planning on stripping it and putting dura ace 7900, srm powermeter and full zipp service course sl components and 303 tubulars. can anyone tell me about the weight difference in these 2 difeerent sempres.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Not 100% sure but typically the shimano versions under Ultegra have the ALU fork, and the Campy and Ultegra + versions have carbon....but this might have changed since last i checked.


----------



## JAX_11 (May 9, 2012)

In the USA the framsets in red and celeste are offered with full carbon fork. All complete bikes are full carbon fork besides the 105 version which is the only one with carbon aluminum fork (which happens to be blue). The only color i want in it.


----------

